# MK entrelac, written instruction



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have written instruction to do entrelac? I have done a small circular sample, Diana Sullivan's you tube video, but would like to try to knit a flat piece as in a scarf, shawl, or sweater. I am getting my self confused and wondered if it would be easier with a written pattern.

Appreciate any help please


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Does anyone have written instruction to do entrelac? I have done a small circular sample, Diana Sullivan's you tube video, but would like to try to knit a flat piece as in a scarf, shawl, or sweater. I am getting my self confused and wondered if it would be easier with a written pattern.
> 
> Appreciate any help please


VERY PINK has a fantastic video on flat entrelac. Bring up you tube and type in VERY PINK ENTRELAC


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for written instruction relating to Singer 155 bulky knitting machine. I think very pink videos are for hand knitters. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

For written instructions with illustrations
http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/17/instruction-to-entrelac-knitting-with-illustrations/
Is this what you are requesting?


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Treenya said:


> I am looking for written instruction relating to Singer 155 bulky knitting machine. I think very pink videos are for hand knitters. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, Very Pink is for knitting. Sorry I couldn't be of help.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Roberta Rose Kelly has "78 minutes on how to do entrelac on the flatbed" on her website
http://www.hobbyknitter.com/files/order/ordering.html

She also has many videos on youtube....she may have an entrelac video there. Roberta (hobbyknitter or Alaskan Maine-iac) is a very good teacher. Hope this helps you.

Nancy


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your help. I thought I had posted my message under machine knitting but must have made a mistake.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUGGESTIONS,
T


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, will try that.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go on youtube: 




Part 1, 2, 3,4,5


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have tried doing Entrelac Beryl Jarvis's way, I have tied doing it Diana Sullivan's way, and I have looked at the way it is done in the videos BOBeau has given you.

Doing it Beryl Jarvis's way you take every individual section off on waste yarn. Doing it the way the other two suggest you take the sections off on a pin (circle knitting pin or hair pin) and I found these ways tedious and time consuming.

I am just in the progress of casting off a baby blanket, that I have done, were the triangles and rectangles never left the needle bed. From start to finish all of the individual pieces were done using the holding position.
If you can put your needles into hold on your machine then I consider that this is the far better/quicker way of doing it.
The following shows you how it is done this way. If you find it a little confusing/struggle understanding it, I will do my best to try to explain it to you.

http://www.bivens.ca/entrelac.htm

As soon as I have the edging done on the blanket I will put a photo of it on here. You can then see that it looks just the same doing it this way.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike Becker has a book on Entrelac on the Knitting machine. 
http://store.dknits.com/

Diana Sullivan also has a book and dvd.
http://knitnatters.com/dianaknits/#Entrelac

Long ago a machine knitter, Yvonne Rhodes, wrote a book about mk entrelac called "Simple as a Basket Case." This can be ordered here:
http://www.knitknackshop.com/book-carts/book-no_cart.html

These written patterns might help you especially because you can look at the page again and again, versus trying to remember what went past so quickly in a video.



Treenya said:


> Does anyone have written instruction to do entrelac?  I have done a small circular sample, Diana Sullivan's you tube video, but would like to try to knit a flat piece as in a scarf, shawl, or sweater. I am getting my self confused and wondered if it would be easier with a written pattern.
> 
> Appreciate any help please


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

In the link/site I have given above it states......
Yvonne Rhodes has an excellent book on the technique called "Simple as a Basket case". This demonstration is my own observations for this technique.
Kathleen Kinder is also mentioned so I am presuming this is their way of doing Entrelac.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would love to see your blanket.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Susieknitter, this will hopefully, help. I have watched many videos. It find it difficult to remember what to do as I knit along. I will try the technique as presented in writing on the site you posted.

I am on vacation for the next two weeks so don't have time to wait for printed materials to arrive in order to start a project. I would be back at work before snail mail got here. My vacation is actually a stay cation so am hoping to learn this before I head back to work.

Thank you again. I would love to see your finished blanket.

T


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Thank you Susieknitter, this will hopefully, help. I have watched many videos. It find it difficult to remember what to do as I knit along. I will try the technique as presented in writing on the site you posted.
> 
> I am on vacation for the next two weeks so don't have time to wait for printed materials to arrive in order to start a project. I would be back at work before snail mail got here. My vacation is actually a stay cation so am hoping to learn this before I head back to work.
> 
> ...


Let us know how you get on with it. 
As I have said, I find this way of doing it far better/faster because you aren't wasting time (and yarn) doing waste knitting, and it isn't so fiddly as using bobby-pins, or a knitting needle.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I am confused again.....

Everything went well until the last of the foundation triangles 

I have put needles into work until there are 9 in WP--- INSTRUCTIONS SAY: PUT 2 NEEDLES INTO WORK, KNIT 1 ROW (COL), PULL 10 NEEDLES JUST WORKED INTO HOLD 

There is only 1 needle left, so what should I do?

ALSO, I DO NOT UNDERSTAND NEXT ROW(diamond shape). It looks like somehow I will be moving 10 stitches, one at a time, to position 21R, but will wind up with 10 stitches in positions 30L to 21L. (From right to left)?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Ok, I am confused again.....
> 
> Everything went well until the last of the foundation triangles
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have done the triangles correctly, although I can't understand why you have one needle left. You should have 4 blocks of 10 needles, which equals 4 triangles, completed.
After this you cut the yarn, and start the next row which is the rectangles, with your second colour.

With the carriage on the left, you move all the 10 stitches that made the first triangle over one needle towards the carriage on the left. This will place this triangle on needles 21-12.....needle 11 will be empty......and this needle needs to be put back into the non working position.
You put needles 20-12 in holding position.....along with all others to your right..... so that only needle 21 is in the knitting position. You knit two rows over this one needle.
You then keep transferring the block of stitches/triangle over one stitch....to needle 21....and at the same time add a needle on the left side....after the second movement of the carriage you will have stitches on needles 22-13 and there will be 2 empty needles....11 and 12.....you are creating a space of 10 needles. You only knit the 2 rows on needles from 21 and above......those right of needle 21 are not knitted so need to be in the hold position.
When you have moved the first triangle over to needles 30 left - 21 left you have knitted the first rectangle and have the 10 empty needles needed to knit the next rectangle.
For this rectangle you pick up 10 stitches from the right side of the triangle....the section that is in the gap.
I hope that you can understand all this. It's so hard to put into words.
Sue.


----------



## berlauk (Dec 25, 2013)

Michael Becker has a book, "Entrelac for the Knitting Machine". I got my copy at Knit it Now.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

The instructions on the website sound like stitches are being moved from right to left, so from 21L to 30L creating a space between triangle 3 and 4.

I am only using 1 color of yarn so I would not be cutting the yarn. If I work on the first triangle, I would need to cut the yarn.

.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Carol

I am a subscriber to Knit It Now and could get the book by M. Becker there but would still need to wait for it to be delivered -approximately a week to two weeks.

So, I would not have learned the technique before having to return to work.

T


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> The instructions on the website sound like stitches are being moved from right to left, so from 21L to 30L creating a space between triangle 3 and 4.
> 
> I am only using 1 color of yarn so I would not be cutting the yarn. If I work on the first triangle, I would need to cut the yarn.
> 
> .


OK you don't have to cut the yarn and you are moving the stitches to create the space between triangles 3 and 4. But you are moving them one needle at a time...the first time to needle 21 and everyone after that to needle 21. You are also adding a needle on the left so that on the right side you are decreasing by one and on the left you are increasing by one to get back to ten stitches with a gap of ten needles.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is a close up picture of the baby blanket that I have just taken off my machine. It just needs the yarn ends sewing in and an edge putting onto it. I will photo it again when it is completed. I thought that I would put it on now so that you can see that the instructions, I have posted for doing it, are correct.


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

I used Diana Sullivan's book & DVD, I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Both are fantastic! But this link that Sue found and posted for us must be a much faster and easier way of accomplishing this knit. Does anyone know when Yvonne Rhodes, "Simple as a Basket Case" was published or Kathleen Kinder's method and which knitters method the knitter used in her demo on the link Sue provided?

http://www.bivens.ca/entrelac.htm


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Sue,

Love your blanket. I will try a two color when I have mastered one color. I think I have finally worked my left side triangle and my rectangles across from left to right. I am now at the right side triangle but am not sure how to work the side decrease.

My guess- transfer stitches one at a time to needle 10 on the left side of this triangle. BUT how do I decrease on the right?

T


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Both are fantastic! But this link that Sue found and posted for us must be a much faster and easier way of accomplishing this knit. Does anyone know when Yvonne Rhodes, "Simple as a Basket Case" was published or Kathleen Kinder's method and which knitters method the knitter used in her demo on the link Sue provided?
> 
> http://www.bivens.ca/entrelac.htm


If you look again at the link that I have given she mentions Kathleen Kinder and Yvonne Rhodes. The demo is done using their method of doing it. I believe Kathleen Kinder wrote the method back in the early 1990's though I could be wrong. I do know however it was a long time ago.

It saves so much time because you are not having to waste knit/take stitches off only to put them back on again.
It is easier because you don't have to fiddle around with anything other than a transfer tool, and if like me you use 2 or more strands of industrial yarn then it is so much easier just transferring stitches on a transfer tool than trying to get them on/off a knitting needle; a bobby-pin or picking them up from waste yarn.

This is just my view and I know others will be happy to do it the way they already know. But I would suggest that you do try it this way for all the above reasons. And I must add I have done it using waste yarn, using a knitting needle, a bobby (hair) pin but wouldn't go back to any of those ways now.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Love your blanket. I will try a two color when I have mastered one color. I think I have finally worked my left side triangle and my rectangles across from left to right. I am now at the right side triangle but am not sure how to work the side decrease.
> 
> ...


Take the right end stitch one needle in so that you are knitting two together on that needle.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

I have knitted a sample piece and am running out of yarn so wish to do finishing triangles. The website does not give details to finish the block.

Would you explain this process?

Thank you so much for your help thus far. It sometimes takes a little while for the light bulb to go on in my head. You have been very patient for which I am most grateful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Treenya said:


> I have knitted a sample piece and am running out of yarn so wish to do finishing triangles. The website does not give details to finish the block.
> 
> Would you explain this process?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help thus far. It sometimes takes a little while for the light bulb to go on in my head. You have been very patient for which I am most grateful.


I found it strange that there wasn't the instructions for the cast off triangles, and like you I sat in front of my machine waiting for a light bulb to go on. To be honest I think I needed 3 florescent tubes to light up. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I only finished the blanket last night and have had to sit and stare at it to remember how I did it. I knew I shouldn't have gone to bed.  :lol:

You pick up the edge of the last triangle that you did......you knit the last rectangle you did into it.....in the same way as you have done with all the others but......you decrease one st on the opposite side at the same time. Basically you are chopping the rectangle in half. If you didn't decrease on the opposite edge to the one that you are moving over you would have another rectangle if you see what I mean..... and you would be knitting it for ever more.
When you had used up all the yarn you had.......and the blanket was about 40ft long.... people would ask "why is it that long"......and you would have to own up that you didn't know how to do the last triangles. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let me know how you get on, and put a pic on here for all to see.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not tried the entrelac in knitting--I do the crochet Entrelac--it is on you tube--Im almost finished with my afghan--


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Diane Sullivan has written instructions for this.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

I know she has books you can order but I was in hurry to start my project so didn't want to wait for the mail.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought other knitters instructions but gave them away I hate WY knitting so much. In fact after watching the video I thought there has to be a way to knit this in hold. Now Sue has posted this Free link that shows how. So much quicker too. 
Now to find a way to do this circular or to sew sections together seamlessly...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

berlauk said:


> Michael Becker has a book, "Entrelac for the Knitting Machine". I got my copy at Knit it Now.


Does he use WY? I'd think you'd have to knitting it circular as in his hat with the decreases to the crown...How do you like that publication?


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are beautifulxx Well done bothxx


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hope you're all still watching this topic. I have just realized that two demonstrators (Diana Sullivan and Michael Becker) will be demonstrating Entrelac on their knitting machines at the Fingerlakes Machine Knitting Seminar in Cortland, NY Sept. 26 and 27. Check out the website:
http://www.fingerlakesknitting.com/seminar_info/seminar_schedule


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately too far away from my location for me to attend. Would love the opportunity though, thank you for the info


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I understand. I don't attend the seminars in Canada either!



Treenya said:


> Unfortunately too far away from my location for me to attend. Would love the opportunity though, thank you for the info


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Waste Yarn knitting I bet...Here's a youtube video for the entrelac technique using waste yarn to hold the sts;


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a set of instructions by Jean Blood. The reason I prefer this method is because there are no cast off on scrap. Everything is done by increase and decrease. I will look for it and post to you.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I was inspired by susieknitters entrelac blanket and also had a hard time following the written instructions here: http://www.bivens.ca/entrelac.htm
But I finally managed and wrote something up that might help too.
http://knitting.hwoodgroup.net/entrelac.html


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is brilliant Karla....well done and thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

